# [résolu] Problème de dépendance circulaire

## SnowBear

Plop !

J'essaie en vain d'installer la version 11 d'openjdk (dans l'espoir d'avoir un javaws fonctionnel) mais je coince sur cette erreur :

```
emerge -av dev-java/openjdk

 * IMPORTANT: 13 config files in '/etc/portage' need updating.

 * See the CONFIGURATION FILES and CONFIGURATION FILES UPDATE TOOLS

 * sections of the emerge man page to learn how to update config files.

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N    ~] dev-java/openjdk-11.0.9_p11:11::gentoo  USE="cups gentoo-vm jbootstrap pch -alsa -debug -doc -examples -headless-awt -javafx (-selinux) -source -systemtap" 89,491 KiB

Total: 1 package (1 new), Size of downloads: 89,491 KiB

 * Error: circular dependencies:

(dev-java/openjdk-11.0.9_p11:11/11::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) depends on

 (dev-java/openjdk-11.0.9_p11:11/11::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) (buildtime)

 * Note that circular dependencies can often be avoided by temporarily

 * disabling USE flags that trigger optional dependencies.
```

Sauf que… je ne vois pas trop USE désactiver pour que ça passe   :Shocked:  .

Si vous avez une idée… merci d'avance ! :jap:

Solution :

Il fallait aussi mettre openjdk-bin ~amd64 dans package.accept_keywords

----------

## El_Goretto

C'est la blague où il faut un JRE fonctionnel pour compiler dev-java/openjdk, il me semble.

En regardant l'ebuild, ça doit être ça:

```
DEPEND="

   ${COMMON_DEPEND}

<snip>

   || (

      dev-java/openjdk-bin:${SLOT}

      dev-java/openjdk:${SLOT}

   )

```

Donc pour les spéctateurs qui liront ce thead plus tard, il faut d'abord installer dev-java/openjdk-bin.

----------

## SnowBear

J'ai mis la solution dans mon post  :Wink:  .

Mon soucis venait du fait que j'avais autorisé openjdk en ~amd64 mais pas openjdk-bin donc soucis de version…

Mais ça n'a pas résolu mon soucis initial : avoir javaws fonctionnel   :Crying or Very sad:  et là je n'ai plus d'idées pour le moment.

----------

